# Pre Filters Available Locally?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone sell these locally?

Aquarium Pre-filters: Aquarium Technology Inc Filter-Max Pre-Filter


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Replacement Pre-Filter Sponge for Mag-Drive 250-700 Water Pumps
Replacement Pre-Filter Sponge for Mag-Drive 250-700 Water Pumps


----------

